# Christmas wreath. Fun, easy & cheap.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

This is my latest wreath. Just get an old hymn book with the music printed in it and then give it a new life by making a wreath out of it. This book had an aged look to the pages which I love. It is big but very light weight to hang. Hope you like this idea. Christine
(Sorry in advance to all you people who think I am destroying books but I can assure you this one was going to landfill.)


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a beautiful wreath. But I'd spend all my time trying to figure out what the hymns are so I could sing them....lol.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Like the idea??? No way. I love it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

elegant


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

It's stunning but how do you make it? Blessings


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cdanzinger said:


> It's stunning but how do you make it? Blessings


Lots on the net but I particularly like the video by Jenna DeAngeles.jenna always recommends eating lots of chocolate to help you get it done!! Just google it. Or google book page wreaths.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Very elegant ...love it!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely......so neatly done......love it


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Different but very nice.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Can you tea-stain the pages of a book? I've done that with fabric before but not paper.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. Have to look into making this one.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Neat idea! How many hours/days/weeks(?) to make a large wreathe?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

docdot said:


> Neat idea! How many hours/days/weeks(?) to make a large wreathe?


Not that many. It took about 2 hours. Truly, it's really easy. Just rolling pages into cones then hot glue onto backing. DONE!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Love it you never stop amazing me with all your fab things.you don't destroy books just make them a lot prettier .xxx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Great way to recycle


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty.. TGS xo


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice idea. Turned out pretty.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow! I call that talent, not destruction. I would rather see something like that, then a book sitting in a trash pile. Lovelly!!&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
Fiona


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Fiona3 said:


> Wow! I call that talent, not destruction. I would rather see something like that, then a book sitting in a trash pile. Lovelly!!☺☺
> Fiona


Agreed!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it. A couple years ago I made a "chain" from strips cut from an old dictionary. Used it on my Christmas tree. (Remember the chains we made in grade school for the Christmas tree?)


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

what a great idea... love your "musical" wreath!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Wow! I call that talent, not destruction. I would rather see something like that, then a book sitting in a trash pile. Lovelly!!☺☺
> Fiona


I hearterly agree

:thumbup:


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is a good video to help those of you that would like to make this wreath.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

CJD said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=siwYIAXF2rE
> 
> Here is a good video to help those of you that would like to make this wreath.


That's quite a good one but I certainly didnt staple each cone like she does. I don't think that step is necessary.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love your book recycling, they are all so clever.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Damama said:


> Love your book recycling, they are all so clever.


Thank you. I love doing it. It's very theraputic.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

very interesting !!!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Very Nice, I've been seeing more items made from hymn books and sheet music, It gives such character and elegance. Great job.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Love your idea for recycling a book that was headed to the landfill. It is beautiful.
DotS


----------

